
Capability-based security model for Cloud IAM - kevinStorj
https://storj.io/blog/2019/12/secure-access-control-in-the-decentralized-cloud/
======
kevinStorj
I'm the author here. If you have any questions on secure access control vs
ACL, I'm happy to share my thoughts.

